# Feria du Bar Macgé



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

Lors de mes vacances estivales, je suis passé par la charmante petite ville thermale de Dax, où se tenaient des Ferias comme seuls les gens du sud ouest savent en faire.
5 jours de fêtes non stop et bon enfant, dans la joie  et la bonne humeur, le tout ponctué par l'un des plus impressionnant spectacle qu'il m'ait été donné de voir : la corrida.
Grandement conscient du pouvoir polémique de ces 3 syllabes (Cor hi dä ) je lance un petit sondage pour recueillir l'avis des  alcooliques du bar macgé, avant de, peut-être, vous détailler mes 2 corridas, ma noviada et ma rejoneada (à cheval, très impressionnant).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

...suicidaire Grug ??????????         :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

a voté ! donnes des détails ça m'intéresse


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...suicidaire Grug ??????????         :love:


 un poil téméraire, mais serieusement, l'avis des macgéens m'interresse


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Jamais vu, je trouve cela pas correct


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2004)

Je serais nuancé :

oui pour les corridas traditionnelles dans les régions "de tradition" ... ces corridas touchent plus au rituel qu'au spectacle ... elles font partie intégrante de l'histoire et du passé de ces régions !

non catégorique pour toutes les corridas uniquement "spectacles" !


----------



## anntraxh (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Lors de mes vacances estivales, je suis passé par la charmante petite ville thermale de Dax, où se tenaient des Ferias comme seuls les gens du sud ouest savent en faire.
> 5 jours de fêtes non stop et bon enfant, dans la joie  et la bonne humeur, le tout ponctué par l'un des plus impressionnant spectacle qu'il m'ait été donné de voir : la corrida.
> Grandement conscient du pouvoir polémique de ces 3 syllabes (Cor hi dä ) je lance un petit sondage pour recueillir l'avis des  alcooliques du bar macgé, avant de, peut-être, vous détailler mes 2 corridas, ma noviada et ma rejoneada (à cheval, très impressionnant).




ouais, des fois , ça a l'air d'être rigolo !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

J'ai vu, et pas qu'une fois... J'en ai sans doute vu trop de mauvaises et, du coup, j'en vois beaucoup moins. Cela dit, quand le taureau est brave et que le torero fait bien ce qu'il a à faire (on crie au génie pour chacun d'entre eux, mais les vrais génies sont, comme ailleurs, bien rares...) cela peut être très beau. Je préfère ne pas m'étendre sur le sujet : je ne suis pas assez compétent en la matière et je n'ai pas envie de convaincre qui que ce soit.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Lors de mes vacances estivales, je suis passé par la charmante petite ville thermale de Dax, où se tenaient des Ferias comme seuls les gens du sud ouest savent en faire.
> 5 jours de fêtes non stop et bon enfant, dans la joie  et la bonne humeur, le tout ponctué par l'un des plus impressionnant spectacle qu'il m'ait été donné de voir : la corrida.
> Grandement conscient du pouvoir polémique de ces 3 syllabes (Cor hi dä ) je lance un petit sondage pour recueillir l'avis des  alcooliques du bar macgé, avant de, peut-être, vous détailler mes 2 corridas, ma noviada et ma rejoneada (à cheval, très impressionnant).



Nous comptons donc sur des interventions le moins trollesque possible  ..sinon gare aux coups de corne du Mao Style


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Aucun des choix du sondage me satisfait, j'aurais aimé par exemple un :

- Jamais vu, ça ne m'intéresse pas, mais je le tolère a pu près, j'ai d'autres chats à sodomiser.


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Aucun des choix du sondage me satisfait, j'aurais aimé par exemple un :
> 
> - Jamais vu, ça ne m'intéresse pas, mais je le tolère a pu près, j'ai d'autres chats à sodomiser.


 c'est humain


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2004)

a bas les corridas !!!!!!


----------



## casimir (21 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bas les corridas !!!!!!



pas mieux !


----------



## Maître Kanter (21 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bas les corridas !!!!!!




pareil !


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

votez, les gars


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

je voterai quand y'aura l'option "j'men fous"


----------



## iTof (21 Septembre 2004)

j'ai voté, mais j'aurai aimé qqc de proche de JPTK : oui au côté tradition (pour les photo addict, je verais même le côté graphique, lumière et couleurs), par rapport à d'autres tradition de par le monde  , mais non sur le tapage autour. Une corrida "coud'boule" serait pas mal, tauro in mano en qq sorte...   
> par contre, c'est clair qu'il vaut mieux être accompagné pour saisir le feeling. Par contre, depuis ma seule et unique constatation de visu dans une arêne, j'ai écouté la chanson de cabrel, et j'ai réfléchis depuis... je me suis vachement occidentalisé Europe du Nord depuis, en fait...


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je voterai quand y'aura l'option "j'men fous"


 c'est humain


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Aucun des choix du sondage me satisfait, j'aurais aimé par exemple un :
> 
> - Jamais vu, ça ne m'intéresse pas, mais je le tolère a pu près, j'ai d'autres chats à sodomiser.


 Plutôt me faire enculer tiens !!!


----------



## iMax (21 Septembre 2004)

Y'a pas le choix "C'est quoi une corrida"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt me faire enculer tiens !!!



Merveilleuse finesse de la [MGZ]... Un bouffée de fraîcheur avant le coucher...


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt me faire enculer tiens !!!


 c'est humain


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est humain


 décidément, t'as réponse à tout !


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> décidément, t'as réponse à tout !


 on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

Ils feraient ça avec des piques en mousse et ils massacreraient pas le taureau je dis pas...
Mais l'idée est déjà prise pas intervilles   
Alors je vote POUR intervilles   







Je note au passage la différence de traitement entre:
_jamais vu, *mais* c'est inhumain
jamais vu, c'est humain_


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile


 c'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bas les corridas !!!!!!





			
				casimir a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux !





			
				Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> pareil !



Comme ça, on sait que les 3 pseudos de mackie sont d'accords entre eux


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2004)

pointer direct sur le poisson


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pointer direct sur le poisson


 [mode provo on]
et on prétend que la corrida c'est violent  
[mode provo off]


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>


Euh backcat a déjà évoqué ce sujet et ça a mécontenté DocEvil alors recommence pas


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> [mode provo on]
> et on prétend que la corrida c'est violent
> [mode provo off]




tu vera, la ça sera sans douleur


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

Ah nan Imax pas cet horrible avatar en signature !  :mouais: En plus j'étais en train d'écouter "En route pour la joie" de Noir Désir et le tempo était parfait, la "petite" était synchro à merveille...  :rateau: 
Nan il est laid ce gif sérieux... c'est la foire aux monstres.  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu vera, la ça sera sans douleur


Et puis c'est de la sensiblerie: le poisson a sa chance


----------



## iMax (21 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merveilleuse finesse de la [MGZ]... Un bouffée de fraîcheur avant le coucher...


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu vera, la ça sera sans douleur


 donc ça ne serait pas un problème de violence envers les animaux


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> donc ça ne serait pas un problème de violence envers les animaux



aucun problème, toi tu est un poisson en plastique


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas le choix "C'est quoi une corrida"


Ce n'est pas une voiture, encore moins une bière, c'est bon, tu peux retourner bricoler sur ton scooter.


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aucun problème, toi tu est un poisson en plastique



Et le plastique c'est... Fantastique !!


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça, on sait que les 3 pseudos de mackie sont d'accords entre eux


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une voiture, encore moins une bière


C'est superman ?
Ah non euh je me suis trompé de...
Hum


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Septembre 2004)

Et Grug, la prochaine fois, demande à tonton Finn pour les sondages, t'auras plus de votes


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

j'aime bien ceux qui répoondent "jamais vu c'est inhumain", bah comment ils peuvent savoir alors ??


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien ceux qui répoondent "jamais vu c'est inhumain", bah comment ils peuvent savoir alors ??


Je n'ai personnellement jamais vu de massacre à la tronçonneuse non plus. Pourtant je le qualifie sans hésiter d'inhumain.

Je note au passage que la réponse D n'est pas "j'ai vu, c'est humain"...  
(un partout  )

_Accessoirement trouver beau un type en costume moule-burnes qui se tape un taureau avec des baguettes longues et pointues qu'on sait pas exactement où il essaie de les metttre, moi ça me parait louche   _


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

Oui, mais non.


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non.


 t'as pas peur de t'engager un peu trop, là ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas peur de t'engager un peu trop, là ?



Non, ça va aller je crois


----------



## camisol (22 Septembre 2004)

J'aime bien la corrida. J'aime beaucoup ça, même. 
L'animalité, l'esthétique, son absurdité sourde, sa mélancolie bestiale, la tension qu'elle génère, l'odeur de la peur, et l'insouciance du soleil.
J'aime ce qu'elle véhicule socialement, dans les terres "de tradition", j'aime ce qu'elle représente, ce qu'elle a servi maintes fois à véhiculer, contre certains puissants.
Et parfois, je l'éxècre, parce qu'elle est laide, que les toros sont faibles, les toreros ignares ou peureux, le spectacle indigent, le prix des places exhorbitant, le message détestable, l'iconographie pieusement idiote, la tauromachie vulgaire.
Mais je donnerais beaucoup pour revoir ma première corrida, et découvrir encore une fois El Fundi, vêtu de blanc, dans les arènes d'Arles, face à un véritable miura, assassin comme il se doit, noble et bravo. Et subir encore une fois l'étrange impression de cet émerveillement nouveau, indicible, incompréhensible.
Révélation de ma propre brutalité primitive, enfouie sous les ors et les draps de la corruption civilisatrice.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

(mode c'était trop tentant on) Olè ! (mode c'était trop tentant off)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Révélation de ma propre brutalité primitive, enfouie sous les ors et les draps de la corruption civilisatrice.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Révélation de ma propre brutalité primitive, enfouie sous les ors et les draps de la corruption civilisatrice.



Vous aussi vous l'avez comme livre de chevet pourtant il avait peur du contraire, à moins que vous ne soyez lecteur de l'un de ses auteurs plus proches des analyses extatiques ?


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2004)

J'ai pas vu et c'est humain (euh.. de ne pas avoir vu, c'est bien ça ?)


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2004)

...pis jean roucas et sa famille, moi, ça me tente pas plus que ça, voyez


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Révélation de ma propre brutalité primitive, enfouie sous les ors et les draps de la corruption civilisatrice.



Je ne vais pas voter. En fait je ne sais foutre pas quoi choisir...
Jamais vu, et pourtant... Vi, pourtant. J'ai adoré longtemps les corridas que décrivait Hemingway dans « le soleil se lève aussi », et puis ça fait aussi parti de la culture ancestrale familiale (la mienne, enfin d'une bonne moitié, et ça aussi ça compte, enfin un peu), mais bon...
Je ne suis pas très « spectacle de gladiateurs » en fait, la vue du sang me met vite mal à l'aise. La mise en scène de la mort, oui, pourquoi pas, elle est plus attrayante que celle des chasses à cour mais tout aussi gerbante au final à mes yeux.

Juste quand même un petit mot à ceux qui (et ça ne manque jamais) rétorquent que oui, mais c'est une tradition, ils en existent bien d'autres tout aussi détestables des traditions, comme la lapidations ou l'excision des femmes par exemple (oui je sais, c'est pas chez nous , et alors ?). La culture et les traditions n'excusent pas tout, c'est mon avis.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

Malheureusement si, c'est aussi chez nous et ces "opérations" sont clandestines, donc mortelles le plus souvent.


----------



## KARL40 (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Juste quand même un petit mot à ceux qui (et ça ne manque jamais) rétorquent que oui, mais c'est une tradition, ils en existent bien d'autres tout aussi détestables des traditions, comme la lapidations ou l'excision des femmes par exemple (oui je sais, c'est pas chez nous , et alors ?). La culture et les traditions n'excusent pas tout, c'est mon avis.


C'est bien j'ai pas besoin de l'écrire. Merci Nato  

Sinon, j'ai beaucoup de mal a trouver "beau" la mise à mort d'un humain ou d'un animal ...


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement si, c'est aussi chez nous et ces "opérations" sont clandestines, donc mortelles le plus souvent.



Je sais bien que l'excision est pratiquée clandestinement en France, mais ce n'est pas une tradition « locale », mais importée non ? Ça n'excuse rien d'ailleurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien que l'excision est pratiquée clandestinement en France, mais ce n'est pas une tradition « locale », mais importée non ? Ça n'excuse rien d'ailleurs.


Est-il opportun de comparer une tradition comme la corrida, qui n'est en fait que l'abattage rituel d'un animal, tout aussi respectable soit-il, avec une horreur et une atrocité comme l'excision qui, elle, touche directement à l'être humain dans son intégrité tant physique que morale ?????   
C'est une simple question !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien que l'excision est pratiquée clandestinement en France, mais ce n'est pas une tradition « locale », mais importée non ? Ça n'excuse rien d'ailleurs.



C'est certain.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Est-il opportun de comparer une tradition comme la corrida, qui n'est en fait que l'abattage rituel d'un animal, tout aussi respectable soit-il, avec une horreur et une atrocité comme l'excision qui, elle, touche directement à l'être humain dans son intégrité tant physique que morale ?????
> C'est une simple question !



Peut-être pas... mais cela ny' a t-il pas une origine commune et donc un lien avec autre chose de beaucoup plus évident évoqué par Camisol dans son post ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

Dans ma région, et quand j'étais jeune, j'accompagnais mon grand-père aux "combats de coqs" qui se déroulaient dans des arrière-salles de bistrot le long de la frontière française !
Ambiance garantie !  ... c'était effectivement une tradition bien ancrée depuis des décennies dans toute cette contrée...
On y pariait quelques pièces, on buvait et on discutait beaucoup !
Combats farouches et sanglants bien évidemment qui n'ont pas manqué de déchaîner la colère d'écolos bien pensants et de ligues pour la protection animale...
A tort ou à raison, je n'en sais rien !
Les "combats de coqs" furent donc strictement interdits au nom de la morale et au grand dam du "petit peuple" qui voyait en cette occasion une rare opportunité de s'amuser un peu !

Résultat :

Ces combats ont toujours lieu ... mais dans des lieux tenus "secrets" ... ils réunissent non plus "le petit peuple qui pariait quelques pièces pour s'amuser" mais les gros bonnets qui misent des milliers d'euros sur un pauvre animal !

Alors, est-ce mieux ? est-ce pire ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Est-il opportun de comparer une tradition comme la corrida, qui n'est en fait que l'abattage rituel d'un animal, tout aussi respectable soit-il, avec une horreur et une atrocité comme l'excision qui, elle, touche directement à l'être humain dans son intégrité tant physique que morale ?????
> C'est une simple question !



Opportun j'en sais rien, c'était pour illustrer mon opinion sur les traditions et ceux qui les défendent. Les traditions ne sont pas toutes intouchables et respectables parce que faisant partie d'une culture, passé, histoire etc.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être pas... mais cela n'a-t-il pas une origine commune et donc un lien avec autre chose de beaucoup plus évident évoqué par Camisol dans son post ?


Je ne crois pas ....
Je ne vois aucune "origine commune ni comparable" entre un taureau qui se fait embrocher dans une arène et une petite fille à qui on inflige le dernier des outrages.... à la limite, je trouve cette juxtaposition indécente...


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bas les corridas !!!!!!


A bas les corridors !!!!!

D'accord avec tout ce que vous dites.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

Les Saturnales ont été décretées pour répondre aux mêmes besoins, comme les jeux olympiques. Monsieur Carnaval est brûlé chaque année et pourtant certains ne se contenteront jamais d'une mort symbolique. Man power, animal instinct.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

J'ajouterai que je suis entièrement d'accord avec camisol lorsqu'il parle de "violence primitive" enfouie au dedans de chacun d'entre nous....
Tant bien que mal, la civilisation nous a appris à canaliser cette violence, à l'exorciser en quelque sorte, à vivre avec sans la montrer !
Mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'elle soit disparue ! elle est simplement latente et n'attend qu'une occasion pour réapparaître !
Alors, je me dis qu'il vaut mieux qu'elle resurgisse au cours d'une corrida qu'au beau milieu d'une foule un samedi après-midi !!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma région, et quand j'étais jeune, j'accompagnais mon grand-père aux "combats de coqs" qui se déroulaient dans des arrière-salles de bistrot le long de la frontière française !
> Ambiance garantie !  ... c'était effectivement une tradition bien ancrée depuis des décennies dans toute cette contrée...
> On y pariait quelques pièces, on buvait et on discutait beaucoup !
> Combats farouches et sanglants bien évidemment qui n'ont pas manqué de déchaîner la colère d'écolos bien pensants et de ligues pour la protection animale...
> ...



Alors autant lever l'interdiction sur les combats de chiens si on te suit... 

Toutes traditions visant à tuer ou mutiler un animal ou un être humain n'est pas acceptable à mes yeux, que ce soit mis en scène dans une arène ou caché dans une cave. Je ne fais de leçon à personne, moi j'aime pas, c'est tout.
Je peux comprendre que certains y trouvent un certain attrait mais ça ne suffira pas à mes yeux pour l'excuser.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'elle soit disparue ! elle est simplement latente et n'attend qu'une occasion pour réapparaître !





Tout un malaise dans la civilisation


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ajouterai que je suis entièrement d'accord avec camisol lorsqu'il parle de "violence primitive" enfouie au dedans de chacun d'entre nous....
> Tant bien que mal, la civilisation nous a appris à canaliser cette violence, à l'exorciser en quelque sorte, à vivre avec sans la montrer !
> Mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'elle soit disparue ! elle est simplement latente et n'attend qu'une occasion pour réapparaître !
> Alors, je me dis qu'il vaut mieux qu'elle resurgisse au cours d'une corrida qu'au beau milieu d'une foule un samedi après-midi !!!



La violence est-elle moins « canalisée » dans les pays nordiques par exemple parce qu'ils ne pratiquent pas de corrida ? J'en doute...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors autant lever l'interdiction sur les combats de chiens si on te suit...
> 
> Toutes traditions visant à tuer ou mutiler un animal ou un être humain n'est pas acceptable à mes yeux, que ce soit mis en scène dans une arène ou caché dans une cave. Je ne fais de leçon à personne, moi j'aime pas, c'est tout.
> Je peux comprendre que certains y trouvent un certain attrait mais ça ne suffira pas à mes yeux pour l'excuser.



Le propre de l'humain civilisé est de créer du symbolique afin d'endiguer ses pulsions primitives. Ainsi furent créés la religion, la politique, les jeux et tant d'autres choses comme les forums où l'on se tape virtuellement sur la figure du voisin.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

Bon nato ! c'est pas pour t'exciter, mais ce soir j'organise un combat de lombrics dans un bac de compost ... malheureusement il faut que je te quitte là .... 1.200 muselières à passer une par une aux combattants en quelques heures, c'est pas gagné !  

Tu me diras : "ouais, mais s'ils ont des muselières, comment ils font pour gagner ???  "

Et je te répondrai : "ils se font des croche-pieds pour se faire tomber ! celui qui tombe, il a perdu !!! :rateau: "

Ce à quoi, tu ne manqueras pas de me répondre : "Hé con ! les lombrics n'ont pas de pieds ! :rateau: "

Et je te dirai : "ben ils font semblant ... je préfère les combats sans pieds que les combats sanglants !!!" :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Je n'éprouve absolument aucun plaisir à voir le massacre d'un animal.

Pas plus à voir abattre un arbre.

Et j'ai honte quand je sais que l'excision est encore pratiquée...

Quant à la canalisation de la violence: je me souviens avoir vu l'interview d'un soldat US en Irak (environ 20 ans) "ben tuer quelqu'un, c'est pas comme sur un jeu sur mon ordi..."

on devrait parler de "banalisation"...


----------



## squarepusher (22 Septembre 2004)

Je suis de la région et je ne suis jamais allé voir une corrida de ma vie :rateau: 
Je trouve tout ça assez horrible ( surtout les banderilles et la mise à mort quand la pauvre bête titube avant de mourrir  )...



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je me dis qu'il vaut mieux qu'elle resurgisse au cours d'une corrida qu'au beau milieu d'une foule un samedi après-midi !!!


 En même temps les fêtes landaises sont  assez connues pour leurs  bagarres du samedi ... soir


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon nato ! c'est pas pour t'exciter, mais ce soir j'organise un combat de lombrics dans un bac de compost ... malheureusement il faut que je te quitte là .... 1.200 muselières à passer une par une aux combattants en quelques heures, c'est pas gagné !
> 
> Tu me diras : "ouais, mais s'ils ont des muselières, comment ils font pour gagner ???  "
> 
> ...


Ouarff !   
Mais les lombrics n'ont pas plus de glands que de pieds.
Alors ton choix tient-il ?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Opportun j'en sais rien, c'était pour illustrer mon opinion sur les traditions et ceux qui les défendent. Les traditions ne sont pas toutes intouchables et respectables parce que faisant partie d'une culture, passé, histoire etc.


 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à nato kino."

 Crotte alors


----------



## SHRIKE (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas ....
> Je ne vois aucune "origine commune ni comparable" entre un taureau qui se fait embrocher dans une arène et une petite fille à qui on inflige le dernier des outrages.... à la limite, je trouve cette juxtaposition indécente...




En effet, tu as tout à fait raison. Ne mélangeons pas tout. Un grand sociologue nous a expliqué depuis bien longtems ce qu'était le processus de civilisation, la pacification des guerriers, le contrôle de nos pulsions et au delà de nos émotions. Il nous a expliqué aussi, comment dans nos sociétés la mort était niée, cachée. Quand il parle de "la mort", ce sont les vieux, les mourants qui nous sont cachés.
Dans nos sociétés, où ne prime que l'idéologie de la jeunesse à tout prix, le désir, infantile et égotiste de ne pas mourir, voire la négation de la mort et donc de la vieillesse qui va avec, on peu s'interroger sur le rejet quasi épidermique du seul spectacle qui, en occident (et hors le spectacle à distance représenté par les JT), met en scène la mort. Ne serait-ce que la mort d'un animal qui, je le rappelle ici, n'est élevé que pour ça, dans un envirronnement qui n'a rien à voir avec l'élevage de poulets en batterie ou même du bétail élevé en enclos fermés. Que penser du "massacre" de troupeaux entiers de bovins lors de la crise de la vache folle sous prétexte de "principe de précaution". Qui n'a pas vue ces amoncellements de carcasses dont l'image faisait penser à d'autres amoncellements de cadavres...
Rappellons nous bien une chose, cette civilisation dans laquelle nous vivons est née au sortir d'Auschwitz, de Dachau et de Mathausen et, malgré toutes les commémorations, nous n'avons pas encore pris la mesure de ce cataclysme pour notre humanité. Depuis ce moment là, plus une nation, plus un homme ne peut décemment élever sa prétention à l'humanité sans que, derrière, le fantôme de ces millions de sacrifiés à l'autel du progrés de la civilisation ne nous souffle l'irrémédiable perte de notre humanité.
Alors, nier la mort n'est qu'un autre moyen de nier l'inhumanité fondamentale qui fonde finalement notre humanité. Quand nous aurons tous oublié la mort, oublié que chacun d'entre nous puisse être un jour gardien de camp ou meutrier, alors le troisième reich aura gagné. Nous ne serons plus les uns pour les autres des hommes, mais simplement des choses. Nous ne sommes d'ailleurs, dans l'esprit de certain, déjà plus que des produits...


La valeur de la vie ne se mesure qu'à l'aune de la conscience que l'on a de la mort.
Soyons humain, affrontons la mort en face.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

Hum j'ai une question, si si. Dans la corrida le taureau est mangé à la fin ? Ou il est simplement exécuté et jeté ?


----------



## camisol (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hum j'ai une question, si si. Dans la corrida le taureau est mangé à la fin ? Ou il est simplement exécuté et jeté ?


 C'est une question très sérieuse, Super. Il est mangé, oui. Ce sont les services vétérianires qui s'occupent de la dépouille, qui est ensuite remise à un boucher spécialiste de ce bétail.
C'est ce qui faisait dire à Coluche (RIP), "L'espagne, c'est pauvre ! La boucherie, y'a un boucher, et tu verrais le monde qui attend. Le type qui tue, il a droit qu'aux oreilles et à la queue, c'est dire !"


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui faisait dire à Coluche (RIP), "L'espagne, c'est pauvre ! La boucherie, y'a un boucher, et tu verrais le monde qui attend. Le type qui tue, il a droit qu'aux oreilles et à la queue, c'est dire !"


 "_Mais les bouchers sont bien sappé_"


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question très sérieuse, Super. Il est mangé, oui. Ce sont les services vétérianires qui s'occupent de la dépouille, qui est ensuite remise à un boucher spécialiste de ce bétail.
> C'est ce qui faisait dire à Coluche (RIP), "L'espagne, c'est pauvre ! La boucherie, y'a un boucher, et tu verrais le monde qui attend. Le type qui tue, il a droit qu'aux oreilles et à la queue, c'est dire !"



Oui c'était sérieux mais comme vous me connaissez fallait que je le précise   . 

Donc quelque part on peut y voir un lien avec son rapport à sa nourriture animale qui passe forcément par la mort ? Enfin c'est une idée comme ça, car dans ce cas-ci je trouve celà plus respectable que beaucoup de boucherie indus où le tratement et la souffrance des bestiaux est infiniment plus violente mais masquée par le cellophane du Super-U


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Toutes traditions visant à tuer ou mutiler un animal ou un être humain n'est pas acceptable à mes yeux


Evidemment ! on ne peut qu'être d'accord avec toi !  
... et j'acquiesce à 100 % !

En ces temps-ci, j'ai une réaction "épidermique" lorsqu'on me parle de "ligues de défense des droits des animaux" ... non pas sur le fonds qui est tout-à-fait respectable, mais sur la forme !

En Belgique, (je ne connais pas la situation ailleurs !), on assiste depuis plusieurs années à une floraison de ligues de ce genre ou on retrouve les soit-disant "bien pensants" de notre société qui, au nom de la défense de l'animal, légifèrent, édictent des budgets, érigent des centres d'accueil, des refuges etc... etc...

Même notre Prince Laurent s'y est mis, apportant sa charismatique personne à la cause animale...

La mode est à la défense de l'animal et tout qui n'en fait partie est voué au ban de cette société bien pensante !!!

Tant mieux pour l'animal que, je le répète, je respecte dans son droit de vivre dans le bien-être !

Par contre, nos structures sociales manquent cruellement de moyens ... les centres d'accueil pour personnes en difficulté sont saturés, nos homes sont hors d'âge, il existe un délai de 6 mois pour qu'une jeune maman puisse inscrire son enfant dans une crèche digne de ce nom, les adolescents en difficultés sont parqués dans des "prisons", les immigrés clandestins sont refoulés aux frontières et les sans-abris vont encore crever de froid et de faim cet hiver !  

Alors, je dis "merde" !!!!!! "merde" à tous ceux qui, pour suivre le mouvement et pour être "à la mode" s'apitoient sur la condition de nos frères animaux en dédaignant donner à bouffer au gosse qui mendie à la sortie du Carrefour !!!!!

Trop c'est trop ! Ils en deviennent indécents !!!!!!


----------



## camisol (22 Septembre 2004)

SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> (?)
> Alors, nier la mort n'est qu'un autre moyen de nier l'inhumanité fondamentale qui fonde finalement notre humanité. Quand nous aurons tous oublié la mort, oublié que chacun d'entre nous puisse être un jour gardien de camp ou meutrier, alors le troisième reich aura gagné. Nous ne serons plus les uns pour les autres des hommes, mais simplement des choses. Nous ne sommes d'ailleurs, dans l'esprit de certain, déjà plus que des produits...



Je comprends la réaction de certains d'entre vous. Qu'il s'agisse d'affronter une modernité en repoussant les traditions dans l'archïsme, ou qu'il s'agisse d'affrimer l'obscénité du spectacle ritualisé d'une mort, animale, au péril d'une vie humaine.

Mais, pour relier ça aux propos cités, je trouve cette mise en scène, macabre ou obscène pour certains, barbare pour d'autres, infiniment humaine. La barbarie et l'obscénité réside plus, de mon humble point de vue, dans la présentation de la collection Flick dans les Berliner Rieckhallen.


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> La valeur de la vie ne se mesure qu'à l'aune de la conscience que l'on a de la mort.
> Soyons humain, affrontons la mort en face.



Il y a d'autres moyens que d'aller au « spectacle » pour prendre conscience de la mort.
Évidement, s'asseoir sur un gradin c'est plus facile, mais tu n'es toujours que spectateur, ou voyeur, elle est où la confrontation directe ? Au fond du gobelet de vin, dans les trompettes ? La mort n'est pas belle, ce n'est pas un spectacle (ou un jeu vidéo).


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas ....
> Je ne vois aucune "origine commune ni comparable" entre un taureau qui se fait embrocher dans une arène et une petite fille à qui on inflige le dernier des outrages.... à la limite, je trouve cette juxtaposition indécente...



Et pourtant il y a bien une origine commune d'où mes références à Bataille et à Freud "Malaise dans la civilisation", référence reprise par Shrike  . Ce n'est peut-être pas comparable parce que c'est aussi difficile de canaliser ses pulsions primitives que de trouver des origines communes à des faits en les échelonnant par ordre de barbarie plus ou moins acceptable. Mais si tu veux dire par là qu'un humain n'est pas un animal, bien évidemment. Et pourtant...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2004)

Interlude...

 Vous connaissez la différence entre un taureau et le Roi (des Belges par ex.)?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Interlude...
> 
> Vous connaissez la différence entre un taureau et le Roi (des Belges par ex.)?


 Le taureau il rentre tout entier dans l'arène    

 Bon je sors...


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment ! on ne peut qu'être d'accord avec toi !
> ... et j'acquiesce à 100 % !
> 
> En ces temps-ci, j'ai une réaction "épidermique" lorsqu'on me parle de "ligues de défense des droits des animaux" ... non pas sur le fonds qui est tout-à-fait respectable, mais sur la forme !



Encore une fois, je parle de la tradition et de sa mise en scène (pour la corrida entre autre), je fais une distinction entre le fait de pouvoir bouffer et le fait d'aller voir mon boucher faire son show en collant et paillettes.
Bon j'arrête là, ça commence à m'énerver tout ça et je vais sortir des conneries.


----------



## SHRIKE (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il y a d'autres moyens que d'aller au « spectacle » pour prendre conscience de la mort.
> Évidement, s'asseoir sur un gradin c'est plus facile, mais tu n'es toujours que spectateur, ou voyeur, elle est où la confrontation directe ? Au fond du gobelet de vin, dans les trompettes ? La mort n'est pas belle, ce n'est pas un spectacle (ou un jeu vidéo).



Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la question du spectateur. Toutefois c'est la distance au spectacle qui compte.
"La mort n'est pas belle" : quel est donc ce poncif, la mort à toujours et de tout temps - sauf dans nos civilisations contemporaines - été un spectacle et l'homme n'a eu de cesse de l'esthétiser pour l'apprivoiser. A mon avis, humble avis, c'est sa négation qui est dangereuse, c'est le refoulé qui est dangereux.
Bien sûr, pour ce qui est de la corrida, et des férias qui vont avec - mais pas toujours - tu trouveras toujours plus d'imbéciles alcooliques que d'aficionados ayant compris, même sans pouvoir l'expliquer, ce qu'était ce spectacle qui somme toute est une mise en scène, soit une esthétisation du meurtre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

Cette discussion s'envole vers des sommets de sciences que, malheureusement, et étant donné mon pauvre niveau de connaissances en ce domaine, j'ai très difficile à suivre.....  

Je resterai donc très primaire en disant que j'accorde la priorité à l'humain ... et que tant que les "droits de l'humain" ne seront pas respectés, les droits de nos frères inférieurs resteront secondaires... je le regrette , croyez-le !


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon nato ! c'est pas pour t'exciter, mais ce soir j'organise un combat de lombrics dans un bac de compost ... malheureusement il faut que je te quitte là .... 1.200 muselières à passer une par une aux combattants en quelques heures, c'est pas gagné !
> 
> Tu me diras : "ouais, mais s'ils ont des muselières, comment ils font pour gagner ???  "
> 
> ...



Tu veux pas plutôt venir boire un « viandox » avec moi au comptoir ? :rateau:


----------



## camisol (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, je dis "merde" !!!!!! "merde" à tous ceux qui, pour suivre le mouvement et pour être "à la mode" s'apitoient sur la condition de nos frères animaux en dédaignant donner à bouffer au gosse qui mendie à la sortie du Carrefour !!!!!



C'est un mouvement bien plus profond, à mon sens. Ce qui me gène, par exemple, chez B.B., ce n'est pas tant ses combats anticorridesques en particulier, ou pour le droit des animaux en général, mais c'est le bulletin qu'elle met dans l'urne.
Dans toute la carrière de l'inéffable Luc F., qui fut mon professeur avant que de n'être Ministre, il y eut un livre intéressant, écrit par deux de ses thésards, mais signé, sans reconnaissance aucune pour ses deux nègres, de sa plume de mandarin détestable, sur le "Nouvel ordre écologique". 
L'un des mérites de ce livre est d'avoir mis au jour que la dernière tentative idéologique de créer un droit des animaux qui se serait placé sur le même plan que les droits de l'homme, a vue le jour en forêt noire, entre 1934 et 1945, sous la houlette de waffen SS, cousins, certainement, de ceux qui massacrèrent et brulèrent les habitants d'Ouradour ou d'ailleurs.
Aujourd'hui toujours, des mouvements comme la FBB, le Cercle National de Défense de la Nature et des Animaux, l'Association de Sauvegarde et de protection des Animaux (entre autres), toutes soutenues ou affilliés à un parti dont le siège est à Saint-Cloud, (92), contribuent, parfois avec succès, à instrumentaliser une partie des discours pro-animaux au profit d'un combat contre les droits de l'homme et du totalitarisme.

De tous les dictateurs historiques du Sud, Franco fut le seul à aimer la corrida. Mais il faisait régulièrement fermer les "plazzas de toros" dans lesquelles les toreros profitaient de leur position au centre de l'arène pour l'insulter ou lui exprimer leur mépris...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas plutôt venir boire un « viandox » avec moi au comptoir ? :rateau:


Arrrffffffff !!!!! Ce ne serait pas de refus !!!!! J'en ai besoin ! :rateau:      
Tout ça c'est à cause de Grug ....   ... tiens, j'en ai attrapé une migraine !!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

... purée ! qu'est-ce qu'on a été sérieux aujourd'hui ...!!!   on a frisé la catastrophe !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2004)

Ce sujet a au moins le mérite (un peu comme celui qui l'a amené, mais de façon nettement plus claire) de montrer que la notion de "valeurs communes" n'est pas une chose simple donnée une fois pour toutes.

 Par exemple, on peut s'intéresser dans tous les posts qui passent dans ce fil aux différents seuil sd'acceptation de la mort et de la "souffrance" en précisant éventuellement la prise en compte de "l'utilitarisme" de la chose (corrida versus abattoir). De manière très approximative (il faudrait mettre plein de bémols partout) :

 - Tous ici (vu ce qui se passe dans le monde, et pas seulement à notre époque, contrairement à ce que croient trop de gens, ce n'est pas forcément vrai pour tout le monde ), si je ne m'abuse situent à peu près tout ce qui touche à l'humain en matière de mort et de souffrance "au-dessus" de ce seuil. Se poser la question de "l'utilitarisme" dans ce domaine reviendrait par exemple à ouvrir un débat sur la peine de mort : jamais ? dans certains cas ? etc..

 - Pour certains, le seuil se situe précisément à l'humain, pour d'autres, il englobe les animaux "nobles" : schématiquement les grands mammifères (avec toujours d'éventuelles différences suivant l'utilitarisme de la chose).

 - Peut-être pour d'autres va-t-il plus loin : par exemple, trouvez-vous normal d'utiliser une souricière ou de la mort aux rats ?

 - D'autres mettraient le seuil plus bas et ne toucheraient pas même une mouche ou un moustique (c'est plus dérangeant, là). Des spécialistes de l'Inde pourraient nous en dire plus sur le sujet. Encore que là-bas, certains ne veulent pas toucher aux animaux mais massacrer de l'humain, ça ne les gêne pas forcément).

 - Si on s'intéresse à la vie en généra, quid des microbes : l'horreur des antibiotiques pour ces petites bêtes. Certains ont-ils leur seuil plus bas ?

 - Et les plantes aussi, comment les considérer ?

 Ce que je dis n'a rien d'ironique même s'il n'est pas interdit d'en rigoler : on est au bar, que diable. C'est simplement, du moins à mon avis, une façon de montrer que penser ne simplifie pas forcément la vie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> La valeur de la vie ne se mesure qu'à l'aune de la conscience que l'on a de la mort.
> Soyons humain, affrontons la mort en face.



Pas besoin de jouer avec la mort pour l'affronter me semble t-il. Si l'homme peut se payer le luxe de jouer avec sa propre mort parce qu'il a la médecine comme garde-fou, l'animal lui ne joue pas, il vit. Son avantage sur l'homme est d'être toujours dans sa vie et de ne pas se projeter dans une mort possible. Mais que se passe t-il si l'homme lui impose la vision de sa mort...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> - Si on s'intéresse à la vie en généra, quid des microbes : l'horreur des antibiotiques pour ces petites bêtes. Certains ont-ils leur seuil plus bas ?
> 
> - Et les plantes aussi, comment les considérer ?


 Des corridas avec une endive ou un protozoaire a la place du taureau? C'est une idée...


----------



## camisol (22 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est simplement, du moins à mon avis, une façon de montrer que penser ne simplifie pas forcément la vie.



Et oui. "Heureux les simples d'esprit" est même l'un des dictions populaires les plus réalistes qui soit.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est simplement, du moins à mon avis, une façon de montrer que penser ne simplifie pas forcément la vie.


D'où l'expression "rien compris ?" ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... purée ! qu'est-ce qu'on a été sérieux aujourd'hui ...!!!   on a frisé la catastrophe !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


 J'ai écrit mon dernie post avant de t'avoir lu, TheBig. Sinon, je ne sais pas si j'aurais osé ! 



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas plutôt venir boire un « viandox » avec moi au comptoir ? :rateau:


 nato, il y a longtemps que le viandox ne contient plus 1 milligramme de produits "animaux", c'est du végétal pur et dur, je crois bien ! Ta provocation va tomber à l'eau, enfin dans le jus de légumes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment ! on ne peut qu'être d'accord avec toi !
> ... et j'acquiesce à 100 % !
> 
> En ces temps-ci, j'ai une réaction "épidermique" lorsqu'on me parle de "ligues de défense des droits des animaux" ... non pas sur le fonds qui est tout-à-fait respectable, mais sur la forme !
> ...



Évidemment


----------



## camisol (22 Septembre 2004)

Il est où, cet enfoiré de Grug ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> une façon de montrer que penser ne simplifie pas forcément la vie.



elle ne l'a jamais simplifiée. on peut considérer que cela la complique. ce qui est certain, c'est que ça peut la rendre plus belle!

les animaux n'ont pas nos états d'âme...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les animaux n'ont pas nos états d'âme...


 Illustration:

 Le lion: tiens, une lionne, j'la niquerais bien...







 Mais y a plein de monde autour... 

 Bah! Rien a foutre!  






 Ah ben ca va mieux!    :love:


----------



## camisol (22 Septembre 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss."


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

(mode sous-titrage de la dernière image on) Yes ! C'est moi qui l'ai eue...Je suis le roi des animaux, hé,hé ! (mode sous-titrage de la dernière image off)


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode sous-titre de la dernière image on) Yes ! C'est moi qui l'ai eue...Je suis le roi des animaux, hè i (mode sous-titre de la dernière image off)


 Nan le sous-titre c'etait: bon ben c'est pas tout ca mais je me tapperais une petite gazelle avec quelque potes moi maintenant...


----------



## Fulvio (22 Septembre 2004)

SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> En effet, tu as tout à fait raison. Ne mélangeons pas tout. Un grand sociologue nous a expliqué depuis bien longtems ce qu'était le processus de civilisation, la pacification des guerriers, le contrôle de nos pulsions et au delà de nos émotions. Il nous a expliqué aussi, comment dans nos sociétés la mort était niée, cachée. Quand il parle de "la mort", ce sont les vieux, les mourants qui nous sont cachés.
> Dans nos sociétés, où ne prime que l'idéologie de la jeunesse à tout prix, le désir, infantile et égotiste de ne pas mourir, voire la négation de la mort et donc de la vieillesse qui va avec, on peu s'interroger sur le rejet quasi épidermique du seul spectacle qui, en occident (et hors le spectacle à distance représenté par les JT), met en scène la mort.



La tauromachie ne concerne pas tout l'occident, mais seulement le sud de la France, l'Espagne et le Portugal (sans parler de l'Amérique du Sud, mais on sort de l'occident géo-politique). Je parais pinailler, mais pas mal de sociétés occidentales se passent de la tauromachie. Ont-elles l'air plus perdues face à la mort que les sociétés où la tradition taurine existe ?
C'est aussi faire un peu vite que de dire que c'est la seule mise en scène de la mort de notre civilisation. C'est oublier la littérature, le cinéma et bon nombre de représentation artistique. Certes, la mort n'est alors que feinte ou évoqué, parfois avec un détachement absurde (je pense aux films d'action où le héros tue du méchant par grappe), mais une évocation de la mort humaine, pour un peu qu'elle soit faite avec une juste sensibilité (je laisse l'appréciation du "juste" à chacun) serait-elle une représentation moins juste de la mort que celle réelle d'un animal ?
Par ailleurs, on a beau être dans une société qui souhaiterait cacher la mort (je met le conditionnel, car je n'en suis pas aussi sûr que toi), on n'est pas dans une société d'immortels non plus. Et quoi qu'il arrive, si l'on vit assez vieux, on se retrouve tous confronté à celle des autres. D'ailleurs, pour nombre d'entre nous, la première confrontation à la mort est une mort animale : celle du petit chat ou du hamster si proche de nous, toujours plus "formatrice" que celle d'un taureau inconnu, d'une victime de guerre au JT ou d'un personnage de fiction à la télé.
Je ne dis pas qu'il faut cacher la mort. Je me demande simplement s'il est utile de la mettre en scène par sacrifice (humain ou animal) pour en avoir conscience. On l'a tous en tête, on l'a tous en bout de course, on a tous à la confronter à un moment ou un autre, on en a tous des représentations en mémoire. S'il est nécessaire de ne pas en faire un tabou, il n'est peut-être pas non plus utile de la donner ou d'assister à son spectacle pour en prendre en conscience.



			
				SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce que la mort d'un animal qui, je le rappelle ici, n'est élevé que pour ça, dans un envirronnement qui n'a rien à voir avec l'élevage de poulets en batterie ou même du bétail élevé en enclos fermés. Que penser du "massacre" de troupeaux entiers de bovins lors de la crise de la vache folle sous prétexte de "principe de précaution". Qui n'a pas vue ces amoncellements de carcasses dont l'image faisait penser à d'autres amoncellements de cadavres...



Je te rejoins sur ce point, la mort d'un taureau dans l'arène n'est pas plus cruelle que celle d'un poulet de batterie sur un tapis roulant.



			
				SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> Rappellons nous bien une chose, cette civilisation dans laquelle nous vivons est née au sortir d'Auschwitz, de Dachau et de Mathausen et, malgré toutes les commémorations, nous n'avons pas encore pris la mesure de ce cataclysme pour notre humanité. Depuis ce moment là, plus une nation, plus un homme ne peut décemment élever sa prétention à l'humanité sans que, derrière, le fantôme de ces millions de sacrifiés à l'autel du progrés de la civilisation ne nous souffle l'irrémédiable perte de notre humanité.
> Alors, nier la mort n'est qu'un autre moyen de nier l'inhumanité fondamentale qui fonde finalement notre humanité. Quand nous aurons tous oublié la mort, oublié que chacun d'entre nous puisse être un jour gardien de camp ou meutrier, alors le troisième reich aura gagné. Nous ne serons plus les uns pour les autres des hommes, mais simplement des choses. Nous ne sommes d'ailleurs, dans l'esprit de certain, déjà plus que des produits...



Eh bien voilà un cheminement d'idées qui me gène aux entournures :hein: D'autant plus que tu commençais ton post par un "ne mélangeons pas tout" de bon augure. Je veux bien croire que "nier la mort" c'est devenir un criminel potentiel, mais déjà faudrait-il accepter que l'on puisse nier la mort. Et à mon avis non. Ne me demande pas quoi, mais c'est certainement autre chose que le reniement de la mort qui pousse certains soldats à devenir des criminels. Et la tauromachie n'a pas été un rempart à Auchwitz et ne sera pas un rempart aux massacres humains à venir. Je sais : ce n'est pas ce que tu voulais dire ; c'est malheureusement ce que l'on peu comprendre 



			
				SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> La valeur de la vie ne se mesure qu'à l'aune de la conscience que l'on a de la mort.
> Soyons humain, affrontons la mort en face.



C'est vrai. Mais encore une fois, la mise à mort d'un taureau est-elle un affrontement de la mort plus intense que sa représentation par oeuvre artistique ou que, plus simplement et dramatiquement, sa confrontation directe par les aléas de la vie ?

Pour résumer, je plutôt contre la tauromachie, même si sa pratique ne m'empêche pas de dormir. Mais ce genre de justification de sa pratique me parait quelque peu abusif. A la rigueur, je serais plus sensible à la beauté du geste qu'à sa portée philosophique ou allégorique.


----------



## Fulvio (22 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan le sous-titre c'etait: bon ben c'est pas tout ca mais je me tapperais une petite gazelle avec quelque potes moi maintenant...



...avec une Kro, devant la télé, en regardant un match de foot.

Les lions, c'est vraiment des branleurs


----------



## SHRIKE (22 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de jouer avec la mort pour l'affronter me semble t-il. Si l'homme peut se payer le luxe de jouer avec sa propre mort parce qu'il a la médecine comme garde-fou, l'animal lui ne joue pas, il vit. Son avantage sur l'homme est d'être toujours dans sa vie et de ne pas se projeter dans une mort possible. Mais que se passe t-il si l'homme lui impose la vision de sa mort...



Il ne s'agit pas de "jouer" avec la mort, encore que quand un torero entre dans l'arène on dit qui qu'il se "juega la vida", il joue sa vie. Bref. C'est la valeur cathartique de la chose qui est importante et le garde fou représenté par la médecine ne me semble pas être un argument suffisant. Le problème civilisationnel qui nous occupe ici c'est que nos société sont entrées dans un cycle de négation de la mort et que cette mise à distance et les inhibitions qui nous sont inculquées face cet ineluctable terme nous font perdre de vue la seule question qui nous différencie des animaux et qui fait de nous des être humains :"pourquoi y a t'il quelque chose plutôt que rien?" et à l'inverse qu'y a t il après ce quelque chose? (comme l'a justement formulé le précursseur de notre post modernité qui, je le rappelle, était aussi engagé dans le régime qui a commis ces actes dont je parlais plus haut).
Si on oublie de se questionner sur ce terme alors TOUT sera possible et ce TOUT fera ressembler ce qui c'est passé entre 36 et 45 à un gentil déjeuner de campagne.
sur ce, je sors.


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Des corridas avec une endive ou un protozoaire a la place du taureau? C'est une idée...



Ouais, ou un enfoiré de poisson rouge en plastique !!  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas de "jouer" avec la mort, encore que quand un torero entre dans l'arène on dit qui qu'il se "juega la vida", il joue sa vie. Bref. C'est la valeur cathartique de la chose qui est importante et le garde fou représenté par la médecine ne me semble pas être un argument suffisant. Le problème civilisationnel qui nous occupe ici c'est que nos société sont entrées dans un cycle de négation de la mort et que cette mise à distance et les inhibitions qui nous sont inculquées face cet ineluctable terme nous font perdre de vue la seule question qui nous différencie des animaux et qui fait de nous des être humains :"pourquoi y a t'il quelque chose plutôt que rien?" et à l'inverse qu'y a t il après ce quelque chose? (comme l'a justement formulé le précursseur de notre post modernité qui, je le rappelle, était aussi engagé dans le régime qui a commis ces actes dont je parlais plus haut).
> Si on oublie de se questionner sur ce terme alors TOUT sera possible et ce TOUT fera ressembler ce qui c'est passé entre 36 et 45 à un gentil déjeuner de campagne.
> sur ce, je sors.



Je n'ai pas dit que la médecine était un argument suffisant, je faisais seulement référence aux images précédentes. J'imagines que certains de ces messieurs bénissent le ciel que la chirurgie ait fait de tel progrès ! Quant à l'aspect cathartique, j'en ai parlé dans mes post précédents, je ne vais donc pas y revenir.
Je me demande si tu parles de négation ou de banalisation, je pense plutôt que tu rabats l'un sur l'autre. Ça doit être ça. Si je comprends bien ton point de vue être face à un cadavre ou tuer suffirait à supprimer toute guerre, parce que l'homme mesurerait alors tout le poids de la mort (paradigme de la catharsis en effet, quelle ironie !). L'humanité une fois confrontée la mort préférerait alors rechercher les réponses à LA question philosophique. Soit c'est là aussi un point de vue et autant dire que l'expérience de l'humanité ne sert à rien...Mon avis diffère je pense que mieux vaut éviter d'avoir à tuer pour mesurer le poids de la vie, chacun son truc. Question de civilisation.

NB: la question "pourquoi y a t-il quelque chose plutôt que rien?" posée par Leibniz (1646-1716) dans le 7ème article des "Principes de la nature  et de la grâce fondés en raison" reprise par Martin Heidegger et  d'autres dont Comte-Sponville tout récemment.


----------



## SHRIKE (22 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas dit que la médecine était un argument suffisant, je faisais seulement référence aux images précédentes. J'imagines que certains de ces messieurs bénissent le ciel que la chirurgie ait fait de tel progrès ! Quant à l'aspect cathartique, j'en ai parlé dans mes post précédents, je ne vais donc pas y revenir.
> Je me demande si tu parles de négation ou de banalisation, je pense plutôt que tu rabats l'un sur l'autre. Ça doit être ça. Si je comprends bien ton point de vue être face à un cadavre ou tuer suffirait à supprimer toute guerre, parce que l'homme mesurerait alors tout le poids de la mort d'où les déductions de l'auteur vue son implication (paradigme de la catharsis en effet, quelle ironie !). L'humanité une fois confrontée la mort préférerait alors rechercher les réponses à LA question philosophique. Soit c'est là aussi un point de vue et autant dire que l'expérience de l'humanité ne sert à rien...Mon avis diffère je pense que mieux vaut éviter d'avoir à tuer pour mesurer le poids de la vie, chacun son truc. Question de civilisation.



Non, non, non, non.
Je parle de négation et non de banalisation. Je ne pense pas qu'être en face d'un cadavre ou assassiner quelqu'un supprimera toutes guerres. Mais, tu conviendra avec moi que notre civilisation nie la mort et que cette négation n'est pas sans rapport avec ce qui s'est passé entre 36 et 45.  Je crois que, profondément, ce traumatisme n'a pas été dépassé et qu'il hante notre mémoire collective (je sais que le concept est discutable) comme un repoussoir a une vraie pensée sur ce qu'est le mal. Alors, là, oui je crois que pour ce qui est du "mal" on a affaire à une banalisation ; à tel point que les valeurs pronées par cetains - les antis corridas ou les défenseur des bébé phoques en leurs temps - contribuent à brouiller les valeurs d'humanité que notre civilisation avait mis tant de temps à élaborer.

Je ne suis pas philisophe mais simple citoyen et celui que je citait était bien sûr le deuxième.

Et surtout je n'oublie pas qu'"Après tout rire au visage de la mort est sans doute la meilleure chose à faire."


----------



## nato kino (22 Septembre 2004)

SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> ...pour ce qui est du "mal" on a affaire à une banalisation ; à tel point que les valeurs pronées par cetains - les antis corridas ou les défenseur des bébé phoques en leurs temps - contribuent à brouiller les valeurs d'humanité que notre civilisation avait mis tant de temps à élaborer.



Bonjour les généralisations et les amalgames !! Tout dans un sac et je t'en sors un escargot tout chaud...!! :hein:

Sombre idiot !!


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les généralisations et les amalgames !! Tout dans un sac et je t'en sors un escargot tout chaud...!! :hein:
> 
> Sombre idiot !!


Bonsoir nato kino.
Entièrement d'accord avec toi.  
Quand une phrase commence par
"Un grand sociologue nous a expliqué..."
je me prépare à rentrer dans ma coquille
(d'escargot).
Un sociologue sait-il faire autre chose que discourir ?
Comment gagne-t-il sa vie ?
Quels sont les critères objectifs qui permettent
d'affirmer qu'un sociologue est plus _grand_ qu'un autre ?
Ah oui ! Il explique. Selon quelle idéologie ?
Il "*nous* a expliqué". On saisit le sens de cette insinuation :
"il a expliqué à moi et à vous, moi j'ai compris et ce n'est
certainement pas votre cas, je vais donc vous mettre les
points sur les  *i*". Alors là je me fabrique une seconde coquille
en acier blindé de trois mètres d'épaisseur et fermée hermétiquement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, non, non.
> Je parle de négation et non de banalisation. Je ne pense pas qu'être en face d'un cadavre ou assassiner quelqu'un supprimera toutes guerres. Mais, tu conviendra avec moi que notre civilisation nie la mort et que cette négation n'est pas sans rapport avec ce qui s'est passé entre 36 et 45.  Je crois que, profondément, ce traumatisme n'a pas été dépassé et qu'il hante notre mémoire collective (je sais que le concept est discutable) comme un repoussoir a une vraie pensée sur ce qu'est le mal. Alors, là, oui je crois que pour ce qui est du "mal" on a affaire à une banalisation ; à tel point que les valeurs pronées par cetains - les antis corridas ou les défenseur des bébé phoques en leurs temps - contribuent à brouiller les valeurs d'humanité que notre civilisation avait mis tant de temps à élaborer.
> 
> Je ne suis pas philisophe mais simple citoyen et celui que je citait était bien sûr le deuxième.
> ...



Que les révisionnistes nient les événements dont tu parles ne changera rien aux faits.  Toutefois depuis 39/45 il s'est passé tellement d'autres événements... Concernant le mal, certains ont déjà revendiqué le fait de le savoir ce qu'il est pour commettre nombres d'atrocités au nom principalement de la religion, seule détentrice à leurs yeux de la vérité. Ceci fait le lien avec ma réflexion concernant la suite de ton post à propos d'une éventuelle définition de l'humanité. Je te réponds qu'à mon sens, cela dépend quelles sont les valeurs que tu souhaites trouver dans l'humanité pour la qualifier de telle. Pour ma part la charité au sens pascalien du terme me semble, en dehors de toute considération religieuse qui pourrait lui être sauvagement associée, un bon point de départ.


----------



## SHRIKE (22 Septembre 2004)

edit : j'avais pas vu ce post. Erreur corrigée


----------



## SHRIKE (22 Septembre 2004)

.....[censuré].... S'il y a bien un truc que je trouve nul c'est de placer des piques et des remarques péjoratives sur des membres au milieu d'un blabla peu intéressant. Merci de rester correct 

PS : j'étais parti au départ pour n'enlever que les plus mauvais morceaux de ton post, mais je ne vois pas au final pourquoi je prendrais cette peine envers quelqu'un qui fausse le débat, en se défaussant et en trichant avec les autres partenaires du débat.

Monsieur le beau parleur, je vous renvoie à la définition du "respect", ainsi qu'au post de LucG qui explique brillament comment fonctionne le bar.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2004)

Merci de m'avoir fait prendre conscience de ma parfaite ignorance dans ce domaine ... les noms que vous citez, "grands sociologues", penseurs ou autres, je ne les connais pas !  
Tout au plus en ai-je entendu vaguement parler dans certains salons que je fréquente par obligation professionnelle et ou il est de bon ton de "montrer que l'on connait !"

Le malheur veut que dans ces "salons" le monologue soit de rigueur ... on s'écoute parler en se vautrant dans sa propre prose et dans sa propre suffisance... mais, à la rigueur, ça arrange tout le monde... autant ceux qui prétendent "avoir la connaissance" que les ignares dont je suis et qui campent surtout près du buffet !

J'ai 55 ans ... mon "Maître à penser" a toujours été mon père ... un homme qui a su "toucher le bonheur" et qui a traversé la vie dans le respect et l'amour des autres ... il m'a appris 3 choses à la fois simples et pourtant si compliquées : l'Amour ... l'Humour ... la Dérision !

L'amour des autres ... de tous les autres !
L'humour comme une panacée pour les bobos de la vie !
La dérision de soi qu'il qualifiait de parachute de secours dans toutes les situations périlleuses !

Ces 3 mots constituent mon unique livre de chevet ... ma bible ... et croyez-le ou non, une vie entière ne suffira pas à en saisir toute la quintessence....

Alors, vos grands sociologues, penseurs et autres, ben vous pouvez vous les "carrer" ! (oui je sais ... chassez le naturel il revient au galop !!!!!!!   :love: )

Sur ce, je retourne dans mon domaine de prédilection ... les gnagnanneries, les calembours à 2 balles et les blagues limite "pipi-caca" ... là je suis chez moi !!!!!     :love:


----------



## SHRIKE (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci de m'avoir fait prendre conscience de ma parfaite ignorance dans ce domaine ... les noms que vous citez, "grands sociologues", penseurs ou autres, je ne les connais pas !
> Tout au plus en ai-je entendu vaguement parler dans certains salons que je fréquente par obligation professionnelle et ou il est de bon ton de "montrer que l'on connait !"
> 
> Le malheur veut que dans ces "salons" le monologue soit de rigueur ... on s'écoute parler en se vautrant dans sa propre prose et dans sa propre suffisance... mais, à la rigueur, ça arrange tout le monde... autant ceux qui prétendent "avoir la connaissance" que les ignares dont je suis et qui campent surtout près du buffet !
> ...



Désolé si j'ai essayé de démarrer un dialogue sur un sujet qui me semblait interressant. Manifestement ce n'est pas le lieux. Il est tout de même curieux de constater à quel point dés que l'on cite un sociologue ou la moindre référence, certaines personnes se sentent agressée ; des compléxes? L'asssurance que vous portez du haut de vos 55 ans est toute à votre honneur mais souffrez que d'autres n'aient pas trouvés les "maîtres à penser", comme vous dites, autours d'eux mais dans des ouvrages. Bien sûr, si tout ce qui est écrit et qui tente, un tant soit peu, de comprendre ou d'analyser l'expérience humaine vous semble vain ou bien même suspect, alors on peut considérer que l'expérience d'autres êtres ne vaut que si on les connaît personnellement, et là j'ai de gros doutes...
Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne crois avoir agresser personne et les réactions épidermiques que je lis ici m'attristent plus que je ne peut le dire.
Alors retournons au pipi caca, c'est bien aussi, même si c'est un peu décevant, surtout de la part d'un aîné.
Bien à vous Monsieur TheBig.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2004)

SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> Alors retournons au pipi caca, c'est bien aussi, même si c'est un peu décevant, surtout de la part d'un aîné.


Décevant ! ... mais non !   
Tous les jours, je me dis que si j'ai réussi à faire sourire une seule personne autour de moi, ma journée "sera bonne" !  
Un aîné ne doit pas être nécessairement un "donneur de lecons", ni un exemple d'ailleurs ! :love: 
Bien à toi, Shrike !!!!


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

Shrike, tu as dit des choses que je trouve intéressantes (et d'autres qui le sont moins ). Je pense qu'une bonne part des réactions que tu suscites proviennent au moins autant de la forme que du fond. N'oublie pas que tu es dans un bar où on peut parler sérieusement de choses essentielles mais avec aussi de l'humour, de la dérision par rapport à soi-même  (comme le dit TheBig), des excés de paroles aussi mais à condition qu'ils soient en accord avec l'ambiance (bien ou pas bien, ce n'est pas la question, c'est un fait).

 La plupart des réactions étaient plus iironiques que réellement agressives. Si tu réagis par l'agressivité, tu fais bouillir la marmite et ça pète (là aussi, c'est un fait, je n'ai aucune envie de juger ça). C'est bien sûr tout aussi vrai dans l'autre sens pour certaines réactions vis-à-vis de toi.

 Un post "méchant", ça passe en général vite. Mais si ça joue à qui montera le plus le ton, ça dérape, surtout quand on passe d'un sujet précis à des généralisations sur les gens d'en face (je le répète, c'est valable pour moi et pour les autres comme pour toi). On ne peut aps juger les gens (ni sur leur culture, ni sur le reste) sur quelques posts.

 On peut se fritter suffisamment sur un sujet donné sans en tirer des conclusions pour savoir si l'inconne d'en face n'a que l'annuaire dans sa bibliothèque ou a une moustache à petits rectangles. Sinon, on risque de se planter dans les grandes largeurs.

 Et puis, je le répète, dans un bar, faut de l'humour.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> une moustache à petits rectangles.


Je proteste ! 


			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> faut de l'humour.


Ah non c'est bon  

ps: commencer un sujet sur la corrida et finir en couille je trouve ça pas mal


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> tu fais bouillir la marmite et ça pète



Non, non, après il n'y a plus rien pour le déjeuner


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Septembre 2004)

SHRIKE a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si j'ai essayé de démarrer un dialogue sur un sujet qui me semblait interressant. Manifestement ce n'est pas le lieux. Il est tout de même curieux de constater à quel point dés que l'on cite un sociologue ou la moindre référence, certaines personnes se sentent agressée ; des compléxes?



Oui enfin bon la sociologie aussi hein  .. euh ...  :hein:  

_flute, un violet !  je file !....._


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _flute, un violet !  je file !....._



Finn, je crois tu as encore vu passer un champignon hallucinogène  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2004)

...même pas marrant ! on ne s'engueule plus !!!!!      :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> commencer un sujet sur la corrida et finir en couille je trouve ça pas mal



on parle pas de rognons dans ces cas là ?


----------



## Hurrican (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...même pas marrant ! on ne s'engueule plus !!!!!      :love:  :love:


 Tu veux qu'on parle de quoi ?
Pour s'engueuler y a plein de sujets !


----------



## Hurrican (23 Septembre 2004)

Je propose un nouveau style de corrida. Une baignoire, un poisson rouge contre le poissonero en maillot de bain de lumière.


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...même pas marrant ! on ne s'engueule plus !!!!!      :love:  :love:


 On attend que tu aies digéré tes frites  Sinon ça va encore être rôt, pet et compagnie : c'est toi-même qui nous a averti 3 posts plus haut.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je propose un nouveau style de corrida. Une baignoire, un poisson rouge contre le poissonero en maillot de bain de lumière.


... bonne idée !   
Et pour corser le tout, je préconise que le poisson soit un piranha et que le poissonero soit nu, le zizi préalablement trempé dans du viandox pailleté !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je propose un nouveau style de corrida. Une baignoire, un poisson rouge contre le poissonero en maillot de bain de lumière.


 Lorna prête son trident ?


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... bonne idée !
> Et pour corser le tout, je préconise que le poisson soit un piranha et que le poissonero soit nu, le zizi préalablement trempé dans du viandox pailleté !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


 Si theBig fait le poissonero, je lance un cri d'alarme au nom de la SPP (la bien connue société protectrice des piranhas) : ils vont crever de faim les pauvres !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si theBig fait le poissonero, je lance un cri d'alarme au nom de la SPP (la bien connue société protectrice des piranhas) : ils vont crever de faim les pauvres !


Peut-être, mais le temps qu'ils se marrent entre eux en me regardant, je les aurai déjà tous embrochés !!!!!!!!! :rateau:      :love:


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être, mais le temps qu'ils se marrent entre eux en me regardant, je les aurai déjà tous embrochés !!!!!!!!! :rateau:      :love:


 Ouais, c'est rusé, je le reconnais, mais c'est pas dans l'esprit , c'est pas grand saigneur


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

Dis-donc LucG quand est-ce que tu fais publier ton ouvrage : "le bar de MacG pour les nuls" ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grand saigneur


...peut être ! mais ça m'évitera de faire pipi comme une passoire après le combat !!!!!!    
ps pour SHRIK : pardon !    :rose:


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ps: commencer un sujet sur la corrida et finir en couille ...


... De *taureau* forcément !!!
Pour se changer les idées pourquoi ne pas aller
admirer celles bien reluisantes et toutes patinées par les
attouchements furtifs qui leur sont prodigués par les
gamines (les plus grandes aussi) de Laguiole. (Hello Luc G)
Sans compter les tripotages faits par tous les mecs
admiratifs et envieux.   
Quelle belle bête ! Au moins elle ne risque pas de finir
lamentablement, quoiqu'on dise de sa _bravoure_,
dans une quelconque arène obscure.   
Si l'on désire être submergé par un flot de sentiments
et de réflexions, il suffit d'écouter l'émouvante chanson
de Francis Cabrel sur la corrida.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2004)

D'ailleurs, un éminent sociologue dont je tairai le nom pour ne pas paraître suffisant, a écrit tout un ouvrage sur la relation entre la grosseur du cerveau et la grandeur du sexe dans les civilisations qui nous ont précédés...
Il en arrive à la conclusion qu'au plus grand est le sexe, au plus petit est le cerveau en vertu du principe des vases communicants...
C'est d'ailleurs très pratique en ce qui me concerne, n'ayant pas besoin de sac pour aller chercher 20 kilos de pommes de terre au supermarché ... je me sers de ma casquette !!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, un éminent sociologue dont je tairai le nom pour ne pas paraître suffisant, a écrit tout un ouvrage sur la relation entre la grosseur du cerveau et la grandeur du sexe dans les civilisations qui nous ont précédés...
> Il en arrive à la conclusion qu'au plus grand est le sexe, au plus petit est le cerveau en vertu du principe des vases communicants...



Je le connais aussi et je tais son nom également mais pas pour les mêmes raisons


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... De *taureau* forcément !!!
> Pour se changer les idées pourquoi ne pas aller
> admirer celles bien reluisantes et toutes patinées par les
> attouchements furtifs qui leur sont prodigués par les
> ...


 Le taureau d'Aubrac est par nature un contemplatif. Il passe son temps à regarder l'herbe verte (et ses petites copines aux cornes orgueilleuses et aux yeux cernés). C'est pour ça qu'on en a retrouvé un gelé sur le foirail de Laguiole. Je ne sais pas s'il a favorisé la fertilité des dames du cru, mais en tous cas celles des fabriques de couteaux c'est sûr

 On ne peut pas faire de corrida sur l'Aubrac : l'arène est trop grande  Je ne vais d'ailleurs pas trop tarder à aller y refaire un tour.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je le connais aussi et je tais son nom également mais pas pour les mêmes raisons


   ... t'en as un p'tit aussi Tibo ??? ...    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... t'en as un p'tit aussi Tibo ??? ...    :love:  :love:  :love:




 Oui un Laguiole


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, un éminent sociologue dont je tairai le nom pour ne pas paraître suffisant, a écrit tout un ouvrage sur la relation entre la grosseur du cerveau et la grandeur du sexe dans les civilisations qui nous ont précédés...
> Il en arrive à la conclusion qu'au plus grand est le sexe, au plus petit est le cerveau en vertu du principe des vases communicants...
> C'est d'ailleurs très pratique en ce qui me concerne, n'ayant pas besoin de sac pour aller chercher 20 kilos de pommes de terre au supermarché ... je me sers de ma casquette !!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


Pour d'autres, dont j'ignore le nom par pure inculture, il s'agirait
de chercher seulement 20 grammes de petits pois ! Les vantards !


----------



## Luc G (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'ailleurs très pratique en ce qui me concerne, n'ayant pas besoin de sac pour aller chercher 20 kilos de pommes de terre au supermarché ... je me sers de ma casquette !!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


 Je le savais bien, qu'à force de lui envoyer des fleurs, TheBig prendrait la grosse tête 

 Personne n'a deux grands canapés en cuir dont il n'a plus l'utilité ?  parce qu'il faudrait lui faire une paire de guêtres aussi.

 PS. Je rêve de voir TheBig nous jouer la scène du premier cours de Charles Bovary.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour d'autres, dont j'ignore le nom, il s'agirait de chercher
> seulement 20 grammes de petits pois ! Les vantards !



Tu ne préfères pas des lentilles plutôt parce qu'il y a plus de fer dedans


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. Je rêve de voir TheBig nous jouer la scène du premier cours de Charles Bovary.



Scène de l'entrée de TheBig dans la salle lors de la remise des Fayots d'or ce vendredi, avec le DG en proviseur


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne préfères pas des lentilles plutôt parce qu'il y a plus de fer dedans


Epinards ! Mon cher ! Epinards !    
Avec un bon coup de bon pinard ! Glou miam glou !   
(les petits pois étaient là en allusion à la taille du cerveau  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> (les petits pois étaient là en allusion à la taille du cerveau  )



Ah bon !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2004)

héhé, ça a pas mal dérivé ici. 

J'ai appris beaucoup se chose ici. Les propos de SHRIKE et d'autres sont bien intéressant.   

La déconne plaisante à lire également.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, ça a pas mal dérivé ici.
> 
> J'ai appris beaucoup se chose ici. Les propos de SHRIKE et d'autres sont bien intéressant.
> 
> La déconne plaisante à lire également.



Pour sûr qu'ils s'ront bien contents d'savoir qu'ça vous a plu !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour sûr qu'ils s'ront bien contents d'savoir qu'ça vous a plu !


 J'en rigole encore  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en rigole encore  :mouais:



Tiens passe-moi le masque à oxygène tu veux ?  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens passe-moi le masque à oxygène tu veux ?  :mouais:


 Tiens







 Avec un peu (disons 50%) de protoxyde d'azote ca peut devenir tres rigolo :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu (disons 50%) de protoxyde d'azote ca peut devenir tres rigolo :love:



Aux grands "mots", les grands moyens !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tiens je venais juste de prévoir une soirée kisag avec ma collègue, marrant ça (tu sais jp un appareil à crème fouetté ca suffit)


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> en vertu du principe des vases communicants...


Pour ça putain ce que ça communique !


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça putain ce que ça communique !


 heureux qui communique


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... t'en as un p'tit aussi Tibo ??? ...    :love:  :love:  :love:


 Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, ça a pas mal dérivé ici.
> 
> J'ai appris beaucoup se chose ici. Les propos de SHRIKE et d'autres sont bien intéressant.



Et encore, toi il t'as épargné !  j'en pleure de rire encore


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens je venais juste de prévoir une soirée kisag avec ma collègue, marrant ça (tu sais jp un appareil à crème fouetté ca suffit)


Ouais c'est bien pour les bricolos, moi j'ai du matos de pro


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


 

 PS. Les ponctuations, ça compte ??? 
 Parce que j'ai vu des promos sur les points de suspension...
 et sur les virgules ,
 (Y avait rien sur les points d'exclamation ! et les points d'interrogation ? ne sont disponibles que sur commande)

 Quant aux points . ils sont fabriqués à l'unité et, à ce qu'on m'a dit, tous livrés en Belgique.


----------

